# Tips für Värmland/Foxen



## Barschfänger (14. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen!
hab schon vor längerer Zeit mal ne Anfrage gestartet-mit wenig Erfolg, deswegen versuche ichs jetzt nochmal: Könnt ihr Tips zu Stellen, Köder etc. für den See Foxen, insbesondere für den Sommer, geben? Danke und Petri!


----------



## Johann (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hej...versteh ich nicht, daß Dir niemand Tipps gibt#c
Der Foxen ist ja nicht gerade unbekannt und insofern wird sich bestimmt noch jemand mit Infos melden!!!!

Wir sind immer weiter südlich, deshalb könnte ich nur allgemeine Tipps zum Fischen in Schweden geben, aber die kann man ja hier sowieso zur Genüge nachlesen!

Viel Spaß im Värmland....ist toll da oben!!!
Hejdå #h


----------



## Shadrap (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

@Barschfänger

wohin geht´s denn genau?
Ich war Anfang Juni 2007 am nördlichen Foxen in der Nähe von Töcksfors und hatte hochsommerliches Wetter mit Temperaturen um die 30 Grad. Die Angelei war dementsprechend mäßig, wenig Hecht aber einige schöne Barsche. Im See gibt es auch Regenbogenforellen und ich habe am vorletzten Tag eine schöne beim Schleppen gefangen. Die hatte immerhin fast 3 kg. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, daß im Herbst die beste Zeit für große Hechte ist. Exemplare über der Metermarke sollen dann keine Seltenheit sein.


----------



## Ginnar1 (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

hallo barschfänger und alle anderen,

also ich würde auch gern mehr über den foxen erfahren. kenne ihn ein wenig von diversen kanutouren, aber voll aufgerödelt war ich noch nicht dort. sicher viel hecht oder?
was für köder laufen denn gut, kann ja auf die nächste kanutour mal die hechtrute samt 3-5 ködern mitnehmen...

gruß g. #h


----------



## karlandafors (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hallo,
ich kenne das Gewässer relativ gut- habe schon häufig dort geangelt- zu allen Jahreszeiten ausser Winter. Es ist ein wunderschöner See- Natur pur, das Wasser hat Trinkwasserqualität. Ich kann dir allerdings nur vom nördlichen Teil berichten, Ausgangspunkt Töcksfors mit dem Boot.
Regelmäßig werden dort Meter-Hechte gefangen, in der Regel beim Schleppangeln. Barsche werden sehr groß- vorausgesetzt man findet sie. 
Wenn du mir genaue Details nennst von wo du angeln willst, ob du ein Boot hast usw. gebe ich dir gerne Tips. Unter www.eniro.se / karta gibt es sehr gute Satellitenbilder bzw. Flugaufnahmen um Stellen zu beschreiben.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Ginnar1 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

hallo karlandafors,
vielen dank für deine antwort - übrigens genau noch pünktlich eine woche vor dem start

wir sind in diesem jahr auch eher im nördlichen teil, wohnen in der nähe der brücke bei fagelvik - die kennst du bestimmt (ca. 7 km wasserweg unterhalb von töxfors schätze ich)

ein boot haben wir -  sogar mit extra e-motor (für das naturnahe schleppen)#6. sind in diesem jahr tatsächlich mehr auf angeln als auf kanutour eingestellt:vik:

über weitere hinweise vom foxen-fachmann (gerade auch in sachen barsch) würde ich mich sehr freuen...|rolleyes

gruß g.


----------



## Robin-Bot (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hallo,

ich komme gerade aus der Gegend und kann einen kleinen Teil beisteuern.

Unsere Tour führte uns über den angrenzenden Stora Le und sollte im Foxen enden- wäre da nich der Sturm gewesen, der uns drei Tage an einer Stelle hielt.

Die Wassertemp war mit 8°C eher bescheiden, genau wie unsere Fänge. Ich konnte im Flachwasser 2 Hechte(70 u. 80cm ) fangen, in den Tiefen und offenen Zonen nichts. Es gab einen Biss auf die Schleppangel(12cm Rapala Original- laut Angelladen vor Ort der Köder für Hecht und Forelle beim Schleppen dort). Leider konnte der Fisch sich befreien nachdem er uns ca. 50m durch den See zog.

In Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern die am Foxen unterwegs waren(um Lennartsfors) konnte ich erfahren, das es dort besser ist. Das Wasser ist wärmer(weil nicht so tief) und die Fische beissen schon.

Ein Vater mit 2 Söhnen brachte einen 15kg Hecht mit nach ED- oder zumindest die 1,10m langen Filets.

In den kleinen Seen rundrum geht aber viel mehr. Zwei dt. Angler hatten an einem WE 26 Hechte- keine Riesen, aber dafür Kurzweile....Übrigens an einem See genau an der SW/NOR Grenze unweit von Ed.


So- dass waren meine 2 cents...


LG

Robin


----------



## Ginnar1 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

@karllandafors - super tip mit der karte!

@robin - habt ihr alles mit dem kanu gemacht?

gruß g.


----------



## Barschfänger (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Petri!Ichb dachte ja schon, der tröt wäre eingeschlafen!Echt intereressant, insbesondere die Stellen für Dickbarsch fände ich intereressant, könnt ihr da genauere Angaben machen?Ich hab mir auch schon ne Gewässerkarte besorgt,also keine Angst vor präzisen Angaben ;-)
Danke!


----------



## knaacki2000 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hallo,
ich habe den Foxen mehrfach intensiv befischt. Die größten Hechte werden regelmäßig im Freiwasser beim Schleppen mit flachlaufenden, großen Wobblern gefangen (2-3m Lauftiefe). Sehr gut fängt blau-weiß / blau-silber / weiß oder manchmal auch braun.

Der See ist teilweise sehr tief (100m) - trotzdem auch hier haben wir gute Hechte auf die flach laufenden Wobbler gefangen.

Grundsätzlich muss gesagt werden: Wer viele Hechte fangen möchte ist an den umliegenden Seen (z.B. Östra & Västra Silen) besser aufgehoben. Wer jedoch den Fisch seines Lebens fangen möchte und auch mal einen halben Tag Schleppfischen ohne Biss aushält ist auf dem Foxen genau richtig. Hier schwimmen Hechte von 20kg und mehr herum. Ach ja, im Sommer nicht zu langsam schleppen!
Viel Glück und viel Spaß.


----------



## Barschfänger (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Super Tipps!Jetzt kommt lngsam echt leben rein, und wie gesagt, gerne auch was zum Thema Barsch!
Danke und Petri!


----------



## Robin-Bot (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hallo,

wir waren nur mit dem Kanu unterwegs. Zum angeln meiner Meinung nach nicht die beste Lösung.

Zu den Barschen kann ich sagen, das ich keine sah. Im Gespräch mit Einheimischen konnte ich erfahren, das die Saison dort spät beginnt. Die Schweden dürfen Netze setzen, was sie auch tun. So holen die sich " Aborre".

Hechte werden von den Schweden die ich traf nicht sonderlich geschätzt und beachtet.

LG

RObin


----------



## Ginnar1 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

moin,

ja, das mit den stellnetzen für barsch hab ich auch schon gehört

karlandafors - kannst du noch mehr zum nordteil sagen - gerade barschmäßig?

gruß g. aus g.


----------



## karlandafors (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hallo !
Ich habe weniger gezielt auf Barsch als auf Hecht geangelt- zu den Stellentips s. meinen Kommentar in dem thread zu "Stora Le Foxen"- dort habe ich einige meiner Erfahrungen beigetragen. Ich hoffe ich bin noch rechtzeitig.
MfG


----------



## daniel_ (24. November 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*



Ginnar1 schrieb:


> hallo karlandafors,
> vielen dank für deine antwort - übrigens genau noch pünktlich eine woche vor dem start
> 
> wir sind in diesem jahr auch eher im nördlichen teil, wohnen in der nähe der brücke bei fagelvik - die kennst du bestimmt (ca. 7 km wasserweg unterhalb von töxfors schätze ich)
> ...





Und wie war es so?
Vielleicht nen Bericht parart?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (24. November 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

hi daniel_,
ich denke, das wird wieder so eine Nummer wie ich heute gerade in meinem Trööt bemeckert habe. Einmalige oder wenige postings und dann hört man nichts mehr darüber. 
Ich selbst war dieses Jahr drei Wochen am Ärtingen Ende August-Anfang September. Der liegt etwas süd-östlicher davon, ein bis 18m tiefer See mit vielen interessanten Strukturen (völlig anders als Lelang, Foxen, Store Le, Silen u.u.u.) Wir hatten sehr viel Wind und oft Fisch in der Pfanne. Die Barsche im Ärtingen sind riesig und haben ein mir bis dahin unbekanntes Jagdverhalten.
 genug o.t
beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## daniel_ (25. November 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Schade, ich hätt gerne nen Bericht dazu gelesen, da wir nächstes Jahr auch in diese Richtung wollten...
@Schwefi: was meinst du mit "nicht bekannten" Jagdverhalten?
Warst du schon öftes in Värmland?
Können uns auch gern per PM weiter unterhalten.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (25. November 2009)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Hi Daniel,
ja Värmland auch, ist aber schon länger her. Dieses Jahr war ich in der Nähe Bengtsfors.
Mit dem Jagdverhalten der Barsche meine ich folgendes:
bisher hatte ich stets drei typische Fälle beobachtet; die wirklich Großen suchen Deckung an z.B. Seerosenfeldern, an im Wasser liegenden Bäumen, an ins Wasser gehängte Reisighaufen u.u. aus dieser Deckung jagen sie meist morgens auf vorbeiziehende Beute (oder Köder von Anglern); die mittleren Barsche haben keine festen Unterstände und jagen in Gruppen, jedoch bevorzugt in den Abendstunden, aber weil jeder etwas abhaben will, hat man als Angler gute Chancen auf einige Fänge, wenn man solche Trupps aufspürt und ihnen folgt; die ganz kleinen bis ca. 12cm mischen sich im flacheren Wasser unter Friedfischkolonien (beim Stippen oder mit Senke zu beobachten).
Am Ärtingen mußte man gut beobachten und das den ganzen Tag bis in die (fast) Dunkelheit. Die großen (richtig großen) Barsche warteten in Fels- und Pflanzenformationen ca. 2m unter der Oberfläche auf vorbei ziehende Lauben und Rotfedern und jagen dann gemeinsam, so dass die kleinen Fische die Oberfläche durchbrechen; es sieht so aus, als wenn das Wasser kocht - die Rücken der Barsche waren dabei zu sehen und die Größe zu erkennen - Riesen! 8 oder 9 davon jagen leider nicht mehr. Dieses Prozedere fand zu allen Tageszeiten statt und dauerte lediglich nur wenige Minuten (meist aber nur zweimal an einem Tag). Sogar bei Wellengang konnte man das beobachten. Die Attacken wurde immer an der gleichen Stelle geführt. Mein Urlaubshaus und Strand lag überaus günstig, eine alte Badeplattform, die nicht mehr benutzt wird, ist in unmittelbarer Nähe verankert. Damit findet diese heiße Stelle Jeder. Die Kanustrecke von Campingplatz zum Kanal im Nordosten führt genau da entlang.
Aber auch die anderen Fischsorten sind in diesem Gebiet nicht zu verachten (hab ich irgenwo schon geschrieben).
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Nelson Muntz (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Sommerzeit ist Urlaubszeit...

Ich hatte meine Frage schon einmal im Schwedenplaner 2016 gestellt aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb versuche ich es hier noch einmal die Frage zu platzieren und zu fragen ob jemand den Teil des Sees kennt. Und die Köderkiste reicht jetzt von Abu`s MCMIO bis zum Zalt 14


----------



## The_Pike (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Welchen See meinst du? Foxen?

MfG


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Also falls du im Stora Le, bzw. Foxen fischen willst. Da war ich 2010 im Mai eine Woche mit dem Kanu unterwegs. 

Gefangen haben wir auf alles, Blinker, Wobbler, Gummi, flach, tief, egal. Hatte aber kein Echolot mit, kann dir also nicht sagen wo die Fischschwärme standen.

Am besten gefangen haben wir in den kleinen Buchten, die sich überall am Rande des Sees befinden. Dort meist in Ufernähe oder an den Schilfgürteln. Auch das rein und raus schleppen in und aus den Buchten hat fast immer Fischkontakt gebracht. 

Schleppen im Freiwasser hab ich nur einmal probiert, und auch direkt nen Hecht auf großen Effzet Blinker gefangen.

Farben waren ziemlich wurscht, wir haben auf rot-weiß, orange-gelb-glitzer, Silber, Weiß, silber-rot gefangen.

War damals noch ziemlich am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere, will gar nicht wissen wieviel wir dort gefangen hätten wenn wir die heutige Ahnung und n Echolot dabei gehabt hätten...


----------



## The_Pike (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Wenn du noch Tips brauchst, sag bescheid! Kenne die Gegend recht gut!

MfG


----------



## Nelson Muntz (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Moin, für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Ein kurzer Zwischenbericht bis jetzt sieht eher mager aus. Am Samstag, also am Tag der Ankunft haben wir mit dem Vermieter das Boot zu Wasser gelassen und eine kurze Einführungsfahrt gemacht. Abends sind meine Freundin und ich noch für ne Stunde auf den See gefahren und ich habe ein paar Würfe gemacht. Leider erfolglos.

Sonntag wollte ich das erste Mal ein bisschen Schleppen. Wir sind dann von unserem Anleger in Bocklerud über Lilla Sundsbyn bis ungefähr Breviken gefahren. Geschleppt habe ich zuerst einen eher bunten Swimbait aber dann recht zügig auf einen Husky Jerk umgestellt. Alles nix gebracht. Auf dem Rückweg haben wir dann noch ein paar kleine Buchte abgegrast. Hat aber auch nur einen Hecht von Mitte 70 gebracht.

Heute morgen war es am Schiffen. Also haben wir einen Ausflug nach Karlstad gemacht. Dazu erzähle ich aber nichts im Anglerboard


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Tolle Aufnahmen, der Fisch kommt schon noch!


----------



## The_Pike (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Bist du fürs hechtfischen, oder generell zur Freude am fischen hochgefahren? Für die hechte hast du dir ne schlechte Zeit ausgesucht, zumindest was die größeren betrifft, wird es wohl hart verdientes brot sein, welche ans Band zu bekommen! 
Wir waren vom 21.05.-04.06 oben, die erste Woche war gut, wir hatten 37 hechte im Boot, von 47 cm bis 117cm war alles dabei, am Sonntag bekamen wir stetig besseres Urlaubswetter die Temperatur stieg bis Donnerstag auf 31grad an und die Wassertemperatur von 11 auf 19 grad, binnen 5 tagen! Das hat den hechten wohl den Schnabel vernagelt, ausser 7 Stück bis 71 cm ging die zweite Woche nix mehr auf hecht! Dafür ein paar gute Forellen bis 67cm! 
Die frühen morgenstunden von 4-9 Uhr und abends von 18 uhr bis in die Dämmerung sind wohl am vielversprechensten, im moment, klapper die Steilkanten und Löcher ab, auch die Felswände die senkrecht aus dem Wasser ragen und tief abfallen immer wieder für grosshecht gut, werfen, werfen und werfen! Wenn du schleppen willst such dir mit dem Echolot den futterfisch, aber du wirst massig Meilen machen müssen um zu der Jahreszeit freiwasserhechte zu bekommen! 
Wo bist du denn genau? Bocklerud und sundsbyn sind ja schon ne ecke auseinander.

MfG tom


----------



## Nelson Muntz (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*



The_Pike schrieb:


> Bist du fürs hechtfischen, oder generell zur Freude am fischen hochgefahren? Für die hechte hast du dir ne schlechte Zeit ausgesucht, zumindest was die größeren betrifft, wird es wohl hart verdientes brot sein, welche ans Band zu bekommen!
> Wir waren vom 21.05.-04.06 oben, die erste Woche war gut, wir hatten 37 hechte im Boot, von 47 cm bis 117cm war alles dabei, am Sonntag bekamen wir stetig besseres Urlaubswetter die Temperatur stieg bis Donnerstag auf 31grad an und die Wassertemperatur von 11 auf 19 grad, binnen 5 tagen! Das hat den hechten wohl den Schnabel vernagelt, ausser 7 Stück bis 71 cm ging die zweite Woche nix mehr auf hecht! Dafür ein paar gute Forellen bis 67cm!
> Die frühen morgenstunden von 4-9 Uhr und abends von 18 uhr bis in die Dämmerung sind wohl am vielversprechensten, im moment, klapper die Steilkanten und Löcher ab, auch die Felswände die senkrecht aus dem Wasser ragen und tief abfallen immer wieder für grosshecht gut, werfen, werfen und werfen! Wenn du schleppen willst such dir mit dem Echolot den futterfisch, aber du wirst massig Meilen machen müssen um zu der Jahreszeit freiwasserhechte zu bekommen!
> Wo bist du denn genau? Bocklerud und sundsbyn sind ja schon ne ecke auseinander.
> ...



Ja, wir sind generell für Urlaub hier. Nur kein Stress, wir schlafen hier so viel, um vier wird hier kein Auge aufgemacht.

Wir sind genau in Bocklerud. Die Gastgeber hier sind sehr sehr nett und bemüht.

Sundsbyn war falsch von mir. Das hatte ich aus der Karte falsch herausgelesen. Heute vormittag waren wir nochmal unterwegs. Auch erst geschleppt und auf dem Rückweg die Buchten abgeklappert. Es ist schon ein hartes Stück Arbeit aber es ist wirklich sehr schön hier. Dann versteht man auch, wenn man in einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr Malle sondern nur noch Schweden macht :m


----------



## The_Pike (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

"Gegenüber" von bocklerud gibt es einen fluss, an dem ich auch schon oft erfolgreich war! Dort kannst du eigentlich mit allem rechnen, auch ne gute Ecke um zu feedern und mit köfi auf Zander und all zu angeln!


----------



## Nelson Muntz (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*



The_Pike schrieb:


> "Gegenüber" von bocklerud gibt es einen fluss, an dem ich auch schon oft erfolgreich war! Dort kannst du eigentlich mit allem rechnen, auch ne gute Ecke um zu feedern und mit köfi auf Zander und all zu angeln!



Danke für den Tipp. Wir waren gestern auf der Seite in Holmerudsfors. Ich hatte einen 80er Hecht und ein zweiter kleinerer ist im zweiten Sprung vorm Boot entwischt. Dann haben wir noch eine Bucht angesteuert, die unsere Vorgänger auf dem Garmin als Pikehole markiert haben. Hat meiner Freundin ihren ersten Zander gebracht.

Da kauft man sich für sein bisschen Taschengeld Unmengen an Baits und der Weg zum 70er Zander ist ein gelber Shaker|rolleyes


----------



## loete1970 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Petri, toller Fisch!


----------



## The_Pike (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Na siehste......klappt doch ;-)


----------



## Stoney0066 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Petri! Schicker Fisch! Shaker in Atomic Chicken waren bei mir ne Bank damals! Gelb-Orange-Glitzer


----------



## Nelson Muntz (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Tips für Värmland/Foxen*

Wir sagen Petri Dank! Und vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Auch wenn das Wetter wechselhaft war, es ist hier sehr sehr schön. Heute morgen bei schönem Wetter auf dem See mussten wir feststellen, das eine Woche zu wenig ist und eine zweite Woche genau das richtige für geschundene Angestellte wäre.

Ein Kurztrip nach Oslo zeigt einem wie günstig man selbst in Hamburg und Umgebung leben kann, wenn man in Oslo auf dem Bahnhof 20 NOK (ca. 2,10 Euro) fürs Pinkeln bezahlen muss.

Der vormittagliche Ausflug heute brachte noch nen kleinen Pike und später geht es dann letztmalig hinaus :c bevor aus morgen in Richtung Heimat geht.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise und den Schwedenfahrern und -freunden Petri Heil für die nächsten 
Ausflüge, Urlaube und Abenteuer...


----------

